# WEC and UFC to merge



## thedoctor199 (Sep 3, 2009)

Source: http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/10/28/dana-white-wec-ufc-to-merge-in-2011/


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Good deal. I dont get VS, so im pretty psyched about this.


----------



## bazmagoo (Dec 31, 2006)

*Awesome News!*

More great fights, more great fighters! Can't wait for it.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

BOOOM! Damn the UFC is gonna get exciting!


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

OHH MYYYY GOOOOOD!!
The most exciting MMA news in years!
So excited about this!!

Via Ariel's twitter:
Conference call starting. Dana: Jose Aldo is now the UFC featherweight champion.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Aldo, Cerrone and Benderson on UFC cards.... Holy Ish.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Amazing news . this will add so much depth to the cards . can't wait to see Bendo/Pettis vs Frankie/Maynard


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Jose Aldo is defending his title at ufc 125!

Ben Henderson-Pettis winner will face winner of Frankie Edgar vs. Gray Maynard.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

holy fuk! this is epic! historic! awesome! much better than a network deal

truly was a major announcment....i just had multiple orgasms!raise01:....im stoked!

i doubt they wont draw, small guys draw, its a matter of marketing + personality + style of fighting just like any other division...look at bj, gsp (yes hes small), faber, pacquiao, mayweather....

ir you're good and exciting...you draw!

UFC cards will have a hell of a lot more exciting fights from now on...

EDIT - nevermind...finished the vid lol...i was just so excited


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*MMA Junkie Article*



> *UFC and WEC set to merge in 2011; events to air on Versus and Spike TV*
> 
> The Ultimate Fighting Championship plans to merge with World Extreme Cagefighting in January 2011.
> 
> ...


MMA Junkie


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Best part of UFC/WEC merger? Never again will a HW slopfest win fight of the night.


Cred to Tomas Rios


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

OMG! For once the hype of his major announcement was epic!

I really can't wait for this!!!

Holy **** that got me hyped, so much so I don't have a hangover for the minute


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Gilbert Melendez vs Frankie Edgar is gonna be a good fight :thumbsup:


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

and just like that UFC 125 has become THE SHIT!!


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Soakked said:


> Gilbert Melendez vs Frankie Edgar is gonna be a good fight :thumbsup:


Hate to break this to you, but Strikeforce isn't a part of WEC.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Dan0 said:


> Hate to break this to you, but Strikeforce isn't a part of WEC.


Holy shit i mixed up my orgs lol, thanks for the correction


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

awesomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

2 PPV's a month and atleast 1 TV card a month?


----------



## bazmagoo (Dec 31, 2006)

This really is awesome news. 7 titles to feature as main events, with the possibility of an 8th if they add a 125 lb division. Hopefully no more Mir vs Cro Cop type main events on pay per views!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

who is going to face Aldo at 125? Mike Brown?


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Also we will get the WEC divisions here on UK TV finally!

Rather bloody pleased about that.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Aldo bitched out of the KenFlo fight, but as long as Aldo doesn't keep these shenanigans up, I'm on the Aldo war wagon.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

man FOTN bonuses will be owned by wec lol

janurary will be sweet...jose aldo will impress a lot of ppl

i wonder what would happen if jose aldo move up while being champ and became LW champ at the same time


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

UFC 125 will probably be Homminick vs Aldo...

And BTW, I'm litteraly trembling because of these news... My favorite little man is officially an UFC-champ! 

And Benderson vs Edgar sound very interesting indeed... And now Edgar will also have an opportunity to drop down to his true weightclass (145) once he loses his title... And what an adventure Aldo vs Edgar would be 

I know, I'm getting ahead of myself, but the oppotunities here are awesome!


----------



## starbug (Sep 9, 2007)

Woah that just made my day, no week.. no year ! Gonna make for sum truely excellent cards. Roll on 125!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

ACTAFOOL said:


> man *FOTN bonuses will be owned by wec lol*janurary will be sweet...jose aldo will impress a lot of ppl
> 
> i wonder what would happen if jose aldo move up while being champ and became LW champ at the same time


Seriously, themz is some scrappy fighters.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

The best part of the merger... More Brittney.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

SigFig said:


> The best part of the merger... More Brittney.


Reppaged.

Also, does this mean that the UFC and WEC forums on this site will merge as well? :confused02:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

*UFC/WEC Merge*



> UFC president Dana White on Thursday made his “major announcement,” revealing that the promotion is not yet implementing a UFC Network but is folding the WEC into the UFC.
> 
> “There is no more WEC; those weight classes are rolling into the UFC,” White said. “Those fighters will remain in the UFC.”
> 
> ...


credit- yahoo sports


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks to whoever moved my post.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Why is Aldo ducking Florian? Imagine Aldo vs Florian at 125 instead.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Why is Aldo ducking Florian? Imagine Aldo vs Florian at 125 instead.


This is a dumb post.

Why can't Aldo stay in the division he wants to be in? GSP is allowed to sit and have rematches with fighters, and no one claims he is ducking.

You can't just ask a guy to fight a weight class up out of no where, he will move up when he feels he is ready to move up.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, alot of opportunities to be considered here... People like Florian and Edgar have the possibility of moving down a weight-class now if they feel more comfortable there...
One of the BIG things this means to me (except seing Aldo on UFC PPV!) is that we have great possibilities for future editions of TUF... Bring in Brock and Carwin as coaches and have a Bantamweight season, the unintentional comedy would be golden


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> This is a dumb post.
> 
> Why can't Aldo stay in the division he wants to be in? GSP is allowed to sit and have rematches with fighters, and no one claims he is ducking.
> 
> You can't just ask a guy to fight a weight class up out of no where, he will move up when he feels he is ready to move up.


Why is it a dumb post?

Because he has already dominated that division maybe? There isnt a wrestler strong enough or a striker strong enough to give him any kind of challenge. I have actually called GSP out on ducking Anderson for a long time.

Out of no where? Like i said above, there are no real challenges for him at his current weight, so why not challenge yourself in another weight class. Also didnt Aldo state that he would love to fight Frankie Edgar? This definitely hasnt come from out of no where, Aldo has said so himself he wants to fight at 155. If thats the case, why duck KenFlo?


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Aldo wants to stay at 145 now he that he is on the big stage!!!! nothing wrong with that! It will make it even better when he moves up!

I think he would fight kenflo if it wasnt for the merger


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

ive been thinking though this might confuse many ppl, white always said that the problem with boxing was all the different weight classess and now UFC will have HW, LHW, MW, WW, LW, FW, BW and in the future Flyweight

thats 8 weight classess, for us its the best thing ever for the casual fan? its a nightmare...many will get confused, though time should sort this out boxing seems to have a difficult time with this

also how can you fit so many weightclasses on one ppv? is it one fight per weightclass? or some ppvs will just be heavier (no pun intended) on some wieghtclassess? seems like fighting 3 times a year will be a lot harder:confused02:

but im pretty sure ufc thought this through so it wont be a problem...right??


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Toroian said:


> Aldo wants to stay at 145 now he that he is on the big stage!!!! nothing wrong with that! It will make it even better when he moves up!
> 
> I think he would fight kenflo if it wasnt for the merger


Im confused, did the they ask Aldo to fight Florian before they announced the WEC merger, or after?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

ACTAFOOL said:


> ive been thinking though this might confuse many ppl, white always said that the problem with boxing was all the different weight classess and now UFC will have HW, LHW, MW, WW, LW, FW, BW and in the future Flyweight
> 
> thats 8 weight classess, for us its the best thing ever for the casual fan? its a nightmare...many will get confused, though time should sort this out boxing seems to have a difficult time with this
> 
> ...


There's no rule that states every weight-class must be on every PPV... One PPV could feature 0 featherweight fights and another 2 or 3... Easy 
Also, Dana said they will be putting on more and more shows... Upping their amount of PPVs and free shows next year


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Im confused, did the they ask Aldo to fight Florian before they announced the WEC merger, or after?


before, aldo refused...i doubt its because hes scared but more so because he has said many times that he feels he still has work to do in the FW division...he wants to move up, but im thinking hes saving that for later, maybe after a loss or after hes really cleaned his division...i dont see him being scared of kenflo

EDIT - on the weightclassess, i know that there isnt a rule about what divisions fight on each card, but thats just it, the UFCs that have more HW, LHW, MW, WW and LW fights the lighter guys simply dont fight? and vice-versa...they will have to make room for each other one way or another wich means some will be left behind sometimes unless they do more shows like dana really is talking about, though he said hes maxed on PPVs...so im guessing a lot more fight nights?


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

This is great news for the WEC fighters, although the UFC cards in 2011+ are going to be packed! (and stacked though nevertheless). Imagine the types of supercards that can be created now ...


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Its to soon, I dont like it, I like it how it was, it means we get to see less fights from each division because they are going to have to spread it out more, they need a lot more shows before they can accommodate 2 new divisions, WEC gave then the extra shows they needed.

Maybe when they get there new TV station up and running they will be able to provide all the shows they need, but for now both the fans and the fighters loose on this deal because all it means is that we get to see less from all weight divisions as the divide grows.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Can you say title fight on every card? 

Amazing news!!!


----------



## R1WARRIOR (Sep 21, 2010)

Aldo is 145lbs.....who the hell is gonna fight in the UFC..... Arriany??


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Its to soon, I dont like it, I like it how it was, it means we get to see less fights from each division because they are going to have to spread it out more, they need a lot more shows before they can accommodate 2 new divisions, WEC gave then the extra shows they needed.
> 
> Maybe when they get there new TV station up and running they will be able to provide all the shows they need, but for now both the fans and the fighters loose on this deal because all it means is that we get to see less from all weight divisions as the divide grows.


This year WEC had 8 events - according to Dana's plan of expansion the amount of UFC events is going to go up from the 24 that they had this year to about 35 a year from now on. I'd say there is plenty of room for all the weight classes to be covered.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> This year WEC had 8 events - according to Dana's plan of expansion the amount of UFC events is going to go up from the 24 that they had this year to about 35 a year from now on. I'd say there is plenty of room for all the weight classes to be covered.


I would still sooner see them use those extra shows to add depth to the existing weight classes, and then just have the 8 WEC shows per year on top of that for now.

Until they can run 1 show per week 52 per year I dont like them running extra divisions.

They should bring it in at some point maybe, but they should phase it, if they are merging then they should start by just doing so in the LW division, and cut a lot of fighters in the LW division during the merge, could even hold some LW grand prix style tournaments on fight night cards in the process over the next year, doing this while they go from 24 to 35 shows.

Then the follwoing year they should aim to have 52 shows and then bring in the FW and BW division.

Also the WEC could use this period to add depth to the FW and BW divisions after loosing the LW division, before merging and becoming part of the UFC, as is all division are going to suffer I just know it.


----------



## seed60 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awesome news!! Love watching the little guys scrap. Bendo and Cerrone will have a lot of interesting matchups coming up.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

We'll have to see how this plays out.

I hope we don't see mass cuts in each division, and instead see more events and more fights on cards.

I think that the WEC lightweights will become undercarders. None of them to me seem like any of them have the potential to be a top 10 in the UFC lightweight division. I'm sure Frankie and Gray are both chuckling at the idea of one of their defenses being Benderson or Showtime. Cerronne will get smashed by Cole Miller, Ross Pearson, and most of the Fight Night lightweights, Varner is a pure striker in wrestling-heavy class. He will get obliterated.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

OH MY SHIT THIS IS AWESOME!!!


Screw BJ fighting Hughes, I want to see him fight Cerrone!!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I just want some LWs to drop down to 145, where they belong... KenFlo, Edgar - hell, Guida would easily make 145, just give him a damn haircut and you're halfway there!


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> This is a dumb post.
> 
> Why can't Aldo stay in the division he wants to be in? *GSP is allowed to sit and have rematches with fighters, and no one claims he is ducking.*
> 
> You can't just ask a guy to fight a weight class up out of no where, he will move up when he feels he is ready to move up.


I was just about to post this its amazing the double standards that goes on amongst nutt huggers..Aldo has only just got on the scene and had a whopping 2 title defences and ppl are already complaining on why he wont jump weightclass? ridiculous


> I hope we don't see mass cuts in each division, and instead see more events and* more fights on cards*.


10 fights (5 on the undercard/main card) is enough breh.How much more do u want?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

15 is a nice round number


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What is fifteen related to?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

It was a reply to the previous post.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well seriously this is a good thing. First, I think we are going to see title fights on every fight card. Second, The Ultimate Fighter is going to get very interesting over the next few seasons! :thumbsup:


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Well seriously this is a good thing. First, I think we are going to see title fights on every fight card. Second, The Ultimate Fighter is going to get very interesting over the next few seasons! :thumbsup:


Well _many_ cards will have a title fight now, if spaced correctly. With 7 weight classes and even assuming there are 3 title defenses a year (very generous), up to 60% of the cards will have title fights (21/35)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Let's not also forget that the flyweight division will be incorporated as well at some point. When that happens there will be eight titles in circulation in the UFC. Like I said I wonder how the Ultimate Fighter will be now!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Aldo is done for , Guys who wanted to stay in the mainstream will drop down and kick his ass.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Like whom may I ask?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

CAin. Duh.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Cain is in a weightclass that really isn't affected by the merger. The merger of the WEC Heavyweight division took place long ago. Where do you think Brandon Vera and James Irvin came from?:confused02:


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

What happens to the WEC ring girls D:

I hope the UFC picks up that bombshell Brittney Palmer...


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I would be shocked if Edgar doesn't move down now.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Dakota? said:


> What happens to the WEC ring girls D:
> 
> I hope the UFC picks up that bombshell Brittney Palmer...


OH MY GOD...

Arianny and Brittney....

I think my pants just exploded. :thumb02: :sarcastic12: :sarcastic12: :sarcastic12: :sarcastic12: :sarcastic12:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

it sucks for guys trying to make the big time now in the preliminary card in particular because now there are 2x more weight classes and fighters wanting their ufc shot, you can only have enough fights on a card.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Dakota? said:


> What happens to the WEC ring girls D:
> 
> I hope the UFC picks up that bombshell Brittney Palmer...


Well you weren't the only one worried, they say she goes too:



> News
> Back to News Index
> 28/10/10 - WEC/UFC merger: Brittney goes too
> 
> ...












Link


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

oh god db

such attractive ladies provokes my envy mhmm


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

xeberus said:


> oh god db
> 
> such attractive ladies provokes my envy mhmm


you and me boh brother, im starting to see the upside to this merging:wink03:


----------



## Fabolouslife (Sep 29, 2010)

*UFC, WEC Merge… Needed?*

http://www.mmareligion.com/site2/?p=1065

By Jason Kelly

Did the UFC need to merge with WEC? Possibly. Do we as fans? Absolutely! The recent merger between WEC and UFC has been a long time coming and having Zuffa as the parent company made it a reality fight fans have been awaiting.

UFC’s first tier of household names are starting to be forgotten, Chuck Liddell and Matt Hughes have etched their name in history books of UFC, allowing tomorrow’s stars to become the face of the organization. UFC has no lack of superstar fighters but, Zuffa has a flood of fighters who deserve the publicity UFC fighters get, in the WEC. Jose Aldo tops that list, he is an exciting fighter that wins a lot, and also Aldo’s marketability has already been sculpted from UFC’s current middleweight champion, Anderson Silva. Aldo not only trains with Silva, but he dominates like Silva did in his early UFC career, precise striking with an untested ground game, which is supposedly equally as dangerous. Aldo breaking into the UFC at 145 pounds is more than likely a slow process of building him up to a UFC lightweight fight. Aldo was presented Kenny Florian and denied the fight although, I don’t expect that to be the last we hear of Aldo fighting at lightweight. If Aldo defends his 145 belt successfully at UFC 125, I would expect him to fight at lightweight after that defense.

Ben Henderson holds the WEC 155 strap currently and he has a challenger in the form of Anthony Pettis. Ben Henderson has deserved UFC exposure for quite some time now, and his opponent Anthony Pettis is “ShowTime” for real, Pettis incorporates ninja-like maneuvers that are jaw dropping. The winner of that fight is rumored to square off with the winner of Frankie Edgar vs. Gray Maynard, for the UFC lightweight title, a fight I believe Henderson is long overdue for, and if Pettis is the fortunate individual who becomes the first WEC/UFC champion vs. champion participant, I still have no complaints. Along with Henderson, Pettis, and Aldo, are a cluster of world best fighters who can make a gigantic impact in MMA with the appropriate spotlight.

The face of WEC is Urijah Faber; he was their first marketable fighter. Faber has endorsements from major brands because of his skillfulness and marketability, if his presence returns to a UFC 145 division, Faber’s stock will skyrocket. Joining Faber is a laundry list of top fighters and mind blowing possibilities of future match ups in the UFC’s smaller weight classes. But, what if the smoke clears, and all is said and done, and one year from now what we have is Jose Aldo vs. Ben Henderson for the UFC lightweight title; then who needed who?


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

*WEC/UFC merge is a cheap fix and bad for other UFC division's*

There are some good points to this merge, but I don't think they out weight the bad, for one I like the merger of the LW divisions, the LW division at WEC seems so pointless somehow anyway so I dont feel like we are loosing much when loosing this division and there is the chance that we could gain a huge amount of depth in the UFC LW division and somehow raise the bar of quality in that division which is a good thing, when you look for example at the WEC LW raster, there are some interesting prospects in there, much more so than in this seasons TUF imo, for example in Tiequan Zhang they have a undefeated 25 year old with 17 wins under his belt, amongst others.

As for the introduction of the 2 extra weight divisions, I dont like this at all, I would much sooner they phase this merge in stages, starting with the merge of the LW division before bringing in the BW and FW.

Only reason I dont like the idea of the UFC hosting 2 extra divisions right now is lack of shows to display the other extra fights, I know they are planning on increasing the number of shows per year but still I would sooner then use these extra fights to add depth to the weight classes they already host instead of taking away from the rest of the divisions which is what this merger will do as focus is spread out more.

I think the UFC should aim to bring these weight classes in at some point, but right now I think its too soon, and doing so will cause a knock on effect that will have a negative impact every other division except LW, I would sooner they hold out until they can run 52 shows per year, 1 every week without fail before they bring in the extra weight classes, during this time they should use the extra shows they are hosting anyway to add depth to the other divisions in the UFC especially LHW and HW even MW where the depth is really needed the most.

Also this would give time for the WEC to to increase depth in the FW and BW divisions before the merge, they could use fighters at risk of been cut from the added depth of the LW division coming out of the merge of the LW divisions who can cut the weight to do this once the WEC looses its own LW division it will also be able to give more air time to just the FW and BW division as raise some new stars with it before it becomes part of the UFC.

when you look at the facts I believe that a lot of the focus will now turn to the LW division over the next year due to the added depth and to weave out the lesser fights in that division to create a higher array of talented fights there, also I believe the FW and BM divisions will grow with fighters cutting weight from LW as the level raises in the LW division, but this extra focus will turn focus away from the other divisions, maybe WW will not suffer because those who cant cut may well move up, but MW LHW and HW will suffer as the focus swings, and if you ask me its the heaver weights that have taken the biggest hits recently specially LHW and a re more in need of extra depth right now than the LW division.

This just seems like an easy way out of having to sign and scout for heavier fights when they can just fill there cards with new divisions we can watch anyway at WEC, just look at this season TUF for example, why they are again in the LW division is beyond me even without knowing that WEC was merging in, and now my disbelieve is double since they are going to have a wealth of new fighters in that division to choose from, but it does show how focus is more been turned to the LW division while the other divisions are been ignored and even cut down in size to accommodate.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm just curious... when would it be time, if now is too soon... 

I would make the case that right now is a good time to broaden the exposure of these lighter weight classes because the sport is wildly popular now. Lots of people watch MMA now, moreso than ever before, and its still growing! The lighter weight classes can have some wickedly exciting fights, so why not present that to fans (new MMA fans) who are hungry for more, and may never have seen some of these guys, let alone lighter weight divisions.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

i disagree, the reason you see this problem is because it seems like you consider the lighter divisions minor divisions and less important

so you dont enjoy having to share your large fighters and make room for the lighter fighters, since the beginning of the UFC the focus has always been on the HW, LHW and MW with WW and LW getting love only because of GSP/Hughes and BJ

i think its fair and time now that the lighter divisions get more focus, they need it...theres a reason LHW was the most stacked division, all the attention was on it....lighter divisions need focus now, they are entertaining and have amazing fighters...and amazing fighters to still be signed, 1 year focusing on lighter divisions i would say is due

though even though there will be a bigger focus i dont think it will take aways as much as you think of the bigger divisions, DW knows HW and LHW are the biggest draws...sure there will be more spread out fights but im guessing the number of actual fighters per division will stay as they are now or even rise...


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I think now is a good time as well and its also time that fighters like Aldo, Cerrone and Benderson start making UFC money and receiving UFC fame.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The only division I think that gets screwed is the guys at LW. If your a LW in the UFC come January every fight your fighting for your job. Eventually they will have to cut down that huge LW roster they will have which is disappointing but obvious.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

pt447 said:


> I'm just curious... when would it be time, if now is too soon...
> 
> I would make the case that right now is a good time to broaden the exposure of these lighter weight classes because the sport is wildly popular now. Lots of people watch MMA now, moreso than ever before, and its still growing! The lighter weight classes can have some wickedly exciting fights, so why not present that to fans (new MMA fans) who are hungry for more, and may never have seen some of these guys, let alone lighter weight divisions.


When they have enough shows, 52 shows a year would be my target before the merge, and these lighter divisions are exposed and there for the fans to watch, just watch the WEC as well its free in fact in the US am I right in thinking, so possibility gets even more exposer.



Toxic said:


> The only division I think that gets screwed is the guys at LW. If your a LW in the UFC come January every fight your fighting for your job. Eventually they will have to cut down that huge LW roster they will have which is disappointing but obvious.


But at least during this process you raise the bar of quality in the division and are left with a more elite division after the cuts are made.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> When they have enough shows, 52 shows a year would be my target before the merge, and these lighter divisions are exposed and there for the fans to watch, just watch the WEC as well its free in fact in the US am I right in thinking, so possibility gets even more exposer.
> 
> 
> 
> But at least during this process you raise the bar of quality in the division and are left with a more elite division after the cuts are made.


they cant make 52 shows a year...wouldnt that mean one show a week? damn...pretty hard to pay so many fighters well every week and i dont think ppl would want to see a fight every week...there isnt enough fighters to put on exciting cards once a week....thats crazy man...crazy i tell you lol

let the lighter division shine for once man, they deserve it, every division will still have its top fighters having to fight at least 3 times a year so theres really no need to worry


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

ACTAFOOL said:


> they cant make 52 shows a year...wouldnt that mean one show a week? damn...pretty hard to pay so many fighters well every week and i dont think ppl would want to see a fight every week...there isnt enough fighters to put on exciting cards once a week....thats crazy man...crazy i tell you lol
> 
> let the lighter division shine for once man, they deserve it, every division will still have its top fighters having to fight at least 3 times a year so theres really no need to worry


not every show has to be a main event, I was thinking they could be a lot more fights nights involved and maybe 1 PPV per month in that figure, a very similar broadcasting structure to WWE, it works well for WWE, why not for the UFC.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> not every show has to be a main event, I was thinking they could be a lot more fights nights involved and maybe 1 PPV per month in that figure, a very similar broadcasting structure to WWE, it works well for WWE, why not for the UFC.


so 3-2 fight nights then 1-2 PPVs each month? in theory its cool, i dig it also, but not enough fighters man, while we would watch casual fans would only watch the PPVs or the fight nights with forrest griffin....

i do think we will have to have more fight nights with so many new fighters and with 2 more weight divisions, dana cant 40 ppvs a year unless he cuts the ppv price in half pretty much, so i imagine more fight nights anyway

but 1 card per week i think is way too hard on the fans, comapny, and fighters...since many would be left out of the ppv and fight nights dont have a great rating so it would be harder to get good sponsers

i think adding some ppvs, like 8 (since thats how many WEC events we had) and some fight nights is good enough

also it works for WWE because they have a established roster year round (minus injurys)...UFC cant depend on lesnar, gsp, bj, cain, AS, sonnen, lyoto, evans, shogun year round


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I think we are going to get 35 shows next year (as opposed to the 24 this year) and for me that is plenty of room to fit in the 2 extra weight classes.

The fact is Aldo, Cruz, Brown, Faber, Henderson and all those guys are in their prime atm its the perfect time to bring them over to a more mainstream audience and give them exposure.

As Dana said the WEC guys coming over to the UFC isn't a move to make the Zuffa product smaller. It's just the start of making everything much much bigger.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

ACTAFOOL said:


> also it works for WWE because they have a established roster year round (minus injurys)...UFC cant depend on lesnar, gsp, bj, cain, AS, sonnen, lyoto, evans, shogun year round


well I personally prefer the idea of giving the lessor known fighters the chance to build names for themselves on the FN cards, which I believe would help develop the sport, as oppose to just relying on big names to make a quick buck, I guess it comes down to your perception of sport, when a football team signs a new play and stitch him right in the heart of the team in the centre of the midfield do you think they care more if he is a big name and people will in turn watch to come and watch him play or if he has the skills to do the job. give more fighters a chance to prove themselves I say.

as for not having enough fighters for 52 shows per year, well then I guess the UFC should concern themselves with scouting out new talent from a wider world scare instead of relying so much on TUF entries, if they where to scout Olympic candidates or aroudn some gyms from around eastern Europe they could probably pick up some huge talent.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> There are some good points to this merge, but I don't think they out weight the bad, for one I like the merger of the LW divisions, the LW division at WEC seems so pointless somehow anyway so I dont feel like we are loosing much when loosing this division and there is the chance that we could gain a huge amount of depth in the UFC LW division and somehow raise the bar of quality in that division which is a good thing, when you look for example at the WEC LW raster, there are some interesting prospects in there, much more so than in this seasons TUF imo, for example in Tiequan Zhang they have a undefeated 25 year old with 17 wins under his belt, amongst others.
> 
> As for the introduction of the 2 extra weight divisions, I dont like this at all, I would much sooner they phase this merge in stages, starting with the merge of the LW division before bringing in the BW and FW.
> 
> ...


I agree with you that a merger in stages would have been better for the UFC and that in the long term the UFC would have made more money doing this, as they would have been able to focus more on the new guys coming in at each stage. However this would not be beneficial for Zuffa or the WEC. A gradual merger would mean the WEC first losing its lightweight division. That would leave the WEC with only 2 division to put on fight cards. This simply wouldnt work, let alone when they merge 145 and then they would only have 1 division and 1 title holder to put on cards with.

The UFC management know far more than any of us and I think we sitting here behind our keyboards are not fit to evaluate the situation.

Im pretty sure that the UFC and more importantly Zuffa has made the right decision here.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Brydon said:


> I agree with you that a merger in stages would have been better for the UFC and that in the long term the UFC would have made more money doing this, as they would have been able to focus more on the new guys coming in at each stage. However this would not be beneficial for Zuffa or the WEC. A gradual merger would mean the WEC first losing its lightweight division. That would leave the WEC with only 2 division to put on fight cards. This simply wouldnt work, let alone when they merge 145 and then they would only have 1 division and 1 title holder to put on cards with.
> 
> The UFC management know far more than any of us and I think we sitting here behind our keyboards are not fit to evaluate the situation.
> 
> Im pretty sure that the UFC and more importantly Zuffa has made the right decision here.


from a financial point of view you may be right, they will get to cut a load of fighters, gain a few big names to help stack up UFC cards, host more PPV events and make themselves more money, from a development of the sport point of view and depth value in the other divisions I think that's what will suffer.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

*Less Non-Title Fight Cards With Merger?*

For me, the fights are always more exciting when a title is on the line, it just is.

And this year seems to have the most non-title fight headliners I've ever seen.

Dana always says the fighters should fight 3 times a year. With the 5 existing champions, that should be 15 cards a year with title fights. But that's never the case is it?

2 more champs at different divisions SHOULD make each card finally have a belt on the line...

That's good news, right? Or will it be more of the same...


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

*The biggest win for the fans after the UFC-WEC merge*










raise01:raise01:raise01::thumb02::thumb02:

Brittney Palmer (Rival's wife...to be more precise)...will make the move also. The newest UFC ring girl!!

So: Arianny, Brittney and Rachelle!!! raise01:




> “She goes to the UFC too.”


 - Dana White 


source: http://www.fightersonlymagazine.co.uk/news/viewarticle.php?id=5521


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

evzbc said:


> For me, the fights are always more exciting when a title is on the line, it just is.
> 
> And this year seems to have the most non-title fight headliners I've ever seen.
> 
> ...



More fighters = more fights! Title fights or non-title fights!....
Just more!!!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

My big fear is that we'll start having guys fighting for the title after one or two PPV fights. I think part of the joy of the UFC is seeing a fully functional division with races/contention for the titles. We likely lose that with two more weight classes.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh god yes!


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> well I personally prefer the idea of giving the lessor known fighters the chance to build names for themselves on the FN cards, which I believe would help develop the sport, as oppose to just relying on big names to make a quick buck, I guess it comes down to your perception of sport, when a football team signs a new play and stitch him right in the heart of the team in the centre of the midfield do you think they care more if he is a big name and people will in turn watch to come and watch him play or if he has the skills to do the job. give more fighters a chance to prove themselves I say.
> 
> as for not having enough fighters for 52 shows per year, well then I guess the UFC should concern themselves with scouting out new talent from a wider world scare instead of relying so much on TUF entries, if they where to scout Olympic candidates or aroudn some gyms from around eastern Europe they could probably pick up some huge talent.


right, you know how much that would cost? unless they pay these fight night fighters 5,000 it would be pretty hard to keep them all happy

also its easier said than done about ''building'' guys, in WWE they build guys through smackdown, but smackdowns ratings suck, ppl wait until they get to raw to see them, just like before, they had ECW wich was where the new guys started, then ECW folded and became NXT because of the poor ratings, also have new guys, ratings still suck because casual fans dont want to invest there time on finding new guys, they will wait until these great up and comers get on the PPV

fight nights ratings will be poor still, why maintain so many fighters and do so many events if there is no profit or benefit there? it would be good to showcase new talent...but if no1 is watching who are you showcasing it to?

and i really dont see how the other divisions will suffer so much, you actually think DW well let LHW and HW suffer? these divisions can take care of themselves already, its not going to die out just because for 1 year we focus more on lighter divisions

i think you are exaggerating the outcomes, lets wait a couple of months, we are getting ahead of ourselves, i am too...thinking they have thought everything through, maybe all divisions will suffer instead of benefit from the merger...its all comes down to the planning...wich i think they probably did a good job of since UFC isnt new on the block

while you think they are probably going to mess it all up, both valid opinions since we dont really have facts to back us up

time will tell though:thumb02:


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)




----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Gluteal Cleft said:


>


LOL. repped! :thumb02:


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I think this was a big part of why they did the merger. By adding 2 more divisions now and the 125lb shortly after they should have enough divisions to always have a title fight at the UFC### events (unless the champ gets hurt right before the fight or something). 
I think the other big reason for the merger is to get more buyrates from the smaller divisions. WEC 48 Aldo vs Faber was a great card and got over a million views from its free prelims, but only did about 200,000 pay per view buys. I bet if that card had said UFC### instead of UFC presents Aldo vs Faber and possibly thrown in a few heavier division fights on it, it would of done a lot better even though Aldo and Faber hadn't fought in the UFC before.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

evzbc said:


> For me, the fights are always more exciting when a title is on the line, it just is.
> 
> And this year seems to have the most non-title fight headliners I've ever seen.
> 
> ...


Well, with seven titles, I imagine you'll see more title fights on UFC cards. I'd like to get to a point where all UFC pay-per-view events featured a title fight, but I don't think that's likely.

I think the reality is that the televised cards and Versus cards are going to be non-title fights, and the pay-per-view events are going to get closer to be entirely title-driven. I still think the chances of seeing it become exclusive is pretty low, but it may very well be that more than once a year we'll get an event like UFC 100 and UFC 112, where we have two UFC titles on the line, and those events do seem to be the most exciting in terms of hype.

It won't be "each card," unless by "each card" you mean "each pay-per-view," and even then it seems unlikely. I still think that many of the foreign cards (like UFC 110) are not likely to see a title fight unless there's a guy from that country involved in the title fight, but they will probably maintain UFC main event status in order to draw crowds and attention from local media.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

If there was the same amount of cards as years past then yes. But with the increase in cards I think we will see about the same card/title fight ratio.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I think what this really amounts to is no longer having those 1 or 2 stinkers on the PPV card. Say goodbye to fights like Tibau/Neer, Rothwell/Yvel and so on and so forth.

There are more intriguing matchups and better talent at the ready to stack the main card with. And I don't see how anyone could be opposed to that.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Tibau/Neer had the potential to be an AMAZING fight. Both those dudes generally go to war in every fight.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Who else believes that the WEC fighters will grab the lions share of Fight of the Night?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

VolcomX311 said:


> Who else believes that the WEC fighters will grab the lions share of Fight of the Night?


*raises hand* The lower weight classes are generally more dynamic with fighters able to go full blast the whole time.


----------



## Keith Moon (Mar 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> The only division I think that gets screwed is the guys at LW. If your a LW in the UFC come January every fight your fighting for your job. Eventually they will have to cut down that huge LW roster they will have which is disappointing but obvious.


If some current UFC LW fighter is out there thinking, "damn it's too bad the WEC guys are coming b/c I might get cut", then he shouldn't be in the UFC anyway.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Jim Miller can consider a drop to featherweight now if he runs in to trouble, which is exciting for me, although it's not like he's doing bad at lightweight.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Oh god yes!


Exactly my point Rauno!!!!!!

Mrs. "Rival" looks awesome!!!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Is it just me or did he ask Dana about "other" weight classes IE other than the WEC weight classes and Dana said yes? 

What other classes would they add, I like it the way it is LOL.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

slapshot said:


> Is it just me or did he ask Dana about "other" weight classes IE other than the WEC weight classes and Dana said yes?
> 
> What other classes would they add, I like it the way it is LOL.


125 and maybe splitting hw into two divisions eventually.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i prefer 5 weight classes, 7 is too much, and yes dana said he will get 125 in eventually sdo thats 8, plus if they spplit the hw div thats a whopping 9, how will any1 make their name on a big card.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i prefer 5 weight classes, 7 is too much, and yes dana said he will get 125 in eventually sdo thats 8, plus if they spplit the hw div thats a whopping 9, how will any1 make their name on a big card.


Im not sure we will see cards that are much bigger one maybe two extra fights, its just that we will have better under card fights.

I just dont see them adding much more time to the PPV's it would cost a ton of money.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

dario03 said:


> I think this was a big part of why they did the merger. By adding 2 more divisions now and the 125lb shortly after they should have enough divisions to always have a title fight at the UFC### events (unless the champ gets hurt right before the fight or something).
> I think the other big reason for the merger is to get more buyrates from the smaller divisions. WEC 48 Aldo vs Faber was a great card and got over a million views from its free prelims, but only did about 200,000 pay per view buys. I bet if that card had said UFC### instead of UFC presents Aldo vs Faber and possibly thrown in a few heavier division fights on it, it would of done a lot better even though Aldo and Faber hadn't fought in the UFC before.


So where is the good news about now having to pay for BW and FW title fights on PPV UFC cards as main events, when you used to get them for free on WEC cards, imo FW and BW title fights are not worthy of hosting a PPV card main event, they should be nothign more than co-main events, it just means less fights from the other weights and now you will have to pay to see the title fights that you would of been able to see for free

Its unfortunate that so many are so blind to see the knock on effects this will have on the progression of the sport and upper weight classes by not having the air time to support the up and coming fighters in the UFC in upper weights because instead we will be drowned with watching the lower weights all the time, at least where the lower card fights and prelims are concerned, instead all they can see is "Yipee we get to see Aldo in the UFC", short sighted idiots.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> So where is the good news about now having to pay for BW and FW title fights on PPV UFC cards as main events, when you used to get them for free on WEC cards, imo FW and BW title fights are not worthy of hosting a PPV card main event, they should be nothign more than co-main events, it just means less fights from the other weights and now you will have to pay to see the title fights that you would of been able to see for free
> 
> Its unfortunate that so many are so blind to see the knock on effects this will have on the progression of the sport and upper weight classes by not having the air time to support the up and coming fighters in the UFC in upper weights because instead we will be drowned with watching the lower weights all the time, at least where the lower card fights and prelims are concerned, instead all they can see is "Yipee we get to see Aldo in the UFC", short sighted idiots.


As far as i'm aware the UFC is working hard on tv deals to counter this. Versus have already got 4 UFC events in the merger deal, not sure how the spike deal works but i'm sure they'll have a couple of events next year.
The transition isn't going to be perfect but now makes as much sense as any and if you listen to anything Dana or the Fertittas say then you will know that they are working their asses off to get as much mainstream exposure as possible.

At the end of the day the UFC can't be like the NFL, NBA or any other major US sporting organisation atm cos they haven't got a network TV deal. 
The UFC isn't a charity and needs to make money so until they get a lucrative TV deal PPV is the only legitimate thing they can do. tbh we should be happy we get 5 or 6 free cards a year - It's not something the UFC is obligied to do.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> So where is the good news about now having to pay for BW and FW title fights on PPV UFC cards as main events, when you used to get them for free on WEC cards, imo FW and BW title fights are not worthy of hosting a PPV card main event, they should be nothign more than co-main events, it just means less fights from the other weights and now you will have to pay to see the title fights that you would of been able to see for free
> 
> Its unfortunate that so many are so blind to see the knock on effects this will have on the progression of the sport and upper weight classes by not having the air time to support the up and coming fighters in the UFC in upper weights because instead we will be drowned with watching the lower weights all the time, at least where the lower card fights and prelims are concerned, instead all they can see is "Yipee we get to see Aldo in the UFC", short sighted idiots.


I don't quite get your concern shark. Surely this will be alongside in increase in events? If the event counts stay the same, then I agree 100%.


----------



## feelgood (Jun 9, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Its unfortunate that so many are so blind to see the knock on effects this will have on the progression of the sport and upper weight classes by not having the air time to support the up and coming fighters in the UFC in upper weights because instead we will be drowned with watching the lower weights all the time, at least where the lower card fights and prelims are concerned, instead all they can see is "Yipee we get to see Aldo in the UFC", short sighted idiots.


It's unfortunate you're unable to appreciate the talent of anybody who wasn't born the genetic gift of being naturally built. 

Your post is so incredibly ignorant I don't even know where to begin. 

Hell, you question the effect this will have to "support the up and coming fighters...in upper weights" yet you don't acknowledge that most the guys in WEC are up and comers also trying to make it? How could you possibly rationalize that, seriously. ****, even the champions in the WEC (other than Aldo, obviously) are up and comers to your average fan and even some "in-the-know" fans. 

You even say that we'll be "drowned" with watching these lower weight-classes. Have you ever seen these fights? What the **** difference to you is it whether these guys are 135lb or 185lbs...the knock-out power? Is that why you watch MMA, to watch somebody hit somebody else on their chin? These guys train just as hard, and take just as much damage to their bodies as the bigger guys (relatively). 
Not only that, but has it ever occurred to you that the size of the fighters has NO impact on how the fight goes anyway? I'd rather see 2 125lb'ers just give'r than watch the embarrassment that was CroCop/Mir or other headlining "big" fights like Bader/Nogueira, Edgar/Penn, Evans/Jackson. 
Personally, I don't even know why you'd even prefer big guys. If you haven't noticed, all the knockouts in the past 4-5 months have only come to guys with, now, WEAK chins. Liddell, Mike Russow, CroCop. Other than the past Condit/Hardy KO (only because Condit's a beast), KO's really aren't that common - nor too exciting to watch (as per Russow and CroCop). 

And no offense or anything, but you're an absolute idiot for trying to state that a) no more free WEC is a bad thing, and b) lighter weights are not capable of hosting a main event. 
A) No more free WEC events just means more free UFC events, which Dana has already confirmed. So instead of seeing just free small guys, you get to watch all the big boys you seem to so fond of, now also for free. 
B) What's with you and hating on lighter weights? Did some small Malaysian kid stick his balls in your face when you were a kid? Have you even seen the last few WEC main events? If you prefer Mir/CroCop, Evans/Jackson then by all means please stop watching MMA. 

You can say that it is your opinion all you want - but I'm telling you: your opinion is wrong, your beliefs are wrong, and your facts are wrong. To try to justify that lightweights are not as capable or deserving as anybody in the UFC (just because they're "bigger") is absolutely absurd. Giving people who are naturally built bigger an extra edge is unfair and biased. Appreciate the talent these people have and give them the credit they deserve for all the hard work they do. They now have the opportunity to become even bigger to make their own dreams come true, and if that somehow conflicts with your preference of wanting to watch only bigger men fight each other then please, go eat a dick.

edit: also, if eating a dick doesn't entice you read this to hopefully change your mind a little


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

feelgood said:


> It's unfortunate you're unable to appreciate the talent of anybody who wasn't born the genetic gift of being naturally built.
> 
> Your post is so incredibly ignorant I don't even know where to begin.
> 
> ...


Well for one, you totally misread the read I dislike the merge, its not because I dislike the lower weights and as it happens I do watch WEC as well as the UFC and every other MMA event you can think of from Dream to SF, Impact FC, Shark fights, Bellator you name it. the problem with this is that the heaver weight have been suffering in the UFC as of late, especially the LHW division which has taken huge hits recently in its depth, and I can see this merge only making things worse in these already suffering divisions.

you said yourself there have been unexciting and unimpressive fights as of late in the upper weights, so the solution is to abandon these divisions and give the smaller guys a chance instead of looking to expand, bring in new fighters and improve the quality in the heavier weights via bringing in new fighters or giving chance to existing ones so of which already struggle to get more than 1 fight per year.

At the end of the day this merge gives us nothing new to watch because we could all watch WEC before this merge, and its not as if the fights are going to be any better because the will now be called UFC, I am not saying these are bad cards because they have hosted some really good events but still its going to be the same, in fact knowing Zuffla I bet the majority of fighters dont even get a better deal than the ones they already have, and they will cut the ranks and we will see less fighters in the UFC lower weights than we see in the UFC + WEC together as separate entities.

All it does is hide the problem that the UFC is facing attracting new talent in the division it already supports, and I dont like the fact that instead of developing the division they already host they have simply chose to take another organisation out of the picture to give it a few extra names to sell a few PPV's.

on the flip side, after the initial hype dies, the UFC may not give the lower weight classes the coverage that the WEC does so they too could suffer in the long term, because just maybe its better for single organisations to concentrate its focus on a smaller number of divisions so that they can give then better support and coverage which the BW and FW diviison had with the WEC before this Merge, loosing Pride was a hit to the MMA world maybe loosing the WEC will be also.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

why are people complaining saying that there's to many divisions in the UFC etc. things will be exactly the same except the WEC will now be called UFC, Plus the FW and BW put on the best fights out of any divisions. With out a doubt i bet we see majority of the the fight bonuses go to the these divisions, WEC was the greatest promotion on earth in terms of pure entertainment they just lacked recognition so its only going to make the UFC that much more fun imo.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Well for one, you totally misread the read I dislike the merge, its not because I dislike the lower weights and as it happens I do watch WEC as well as the UFC and every other MMA event you can think of from Dream to SF, Impact FC, Shark fights, Bellator you name it. the problem with this is that the heaver weight have been suffering in the UFC as of late, especially the LHW division which has taken huge hits recently in its depth, and I can see this merge only making things worse in these already suffering divisions.
> 
> you said yourself there have been unexciting and unimpressive fights as of late in the upper weights, so the solution is to abandon these divisions and give the smaller guys a chance instead of looking to expand, bring in new fighters and improve the quality in the heavier weights via bringing in new fighters or giving chance to existing ones so of which already struggle to get more than 1 fight per year.
> 
> ...


This merger has NOTHING to do with the lack of depth of other weight classes. That is not why its been done. Its been done to expand the UFC brand and expand the business as a whole. It is a business decision not cos some idiot is worried about there not being enough good fighters in the UFC :confused03:


----------



## HDaren (Oct 13, 2010)

I can't wait for this. I love watching the 145's and 135's! They're so exciting to watch!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

They are adding more cards it isn't going to make any of the divisions weaker. How has LHW taken huge hits in its depth? Temporary injuries aren't indicative of a division getting weaker. Bones, Bader, and Davis are three of the best prospects in the sport and they are all at LHW in the UFC.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

It's all good news as far as I'm concerned; well, other than the unfortunate LW's that are going to lose their jobs anyway. In the UK we don't get to see the lighter weightclasses on TV, we have to seek the fights online, which I personally didn't enjoy. So the fact we will now get exposed to more of these lighter weight guys is only a good thing. It's also great news for the large majority of the fights, especially those in the FW and BW divisions. The likes of Jose Aldo, Urijah Faber, Benson Henderson, Miguel Torres, Dominick Cruz, Joseph Benavidez, Brian Bowles, Mike Brown etc etc will now become far more popular and be making UFC money. 

Then you've got the fact that these lighter weight fights are always damn entertaining. Leonard Garcia vs Chan Sung Jung is one of the greatest fights I've ever seen, and every big WEC fight I've managed to watch has lived up to the hype. I already love watching the lightweight division in the UFC, so to have the 145 and 135 pounders on the UFC cards is fantastic news. I don't personally see how anyone could complain. We're getting to see more fights under the UFC banner, more weight classes, it's more exposure and in-turn more money for the lighter weight guys and the chances of seeing the Aldo-Penn/Edgar/Florian superfights is increased. 

I don't agree with the suggestion that this is a quick fix from the UFC which has come about due to them being unable to sign fresh talent either. The UFC have signed LOADS of new talent in the last year, just because they've been unable to sign guys like Mousasi, Lawal, Overeem and Fedor, who are still under SF contract, and have been for the last year doesn't mean they're not strengthening divisions. Hell, in the last 2 cards we've seen the UFC debuts of Fabio Maldonado, Jake Shields, Paul Sass, Rob Broughton, Dong Yi Yang and the full UFC debuts of Court McGee and Chris Camozzi. The UFC are expanding their divisions, and do have the large majority of the talent worldwide. This is NOT a quick fix. It's something that's been in the pipeline for a long time, and a move that makes a lot of sense. I love it, and can't wait till January when we see the first of the lighterweight fights in the UFC.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I see the LW and the FW divisions getting a lot more stacked because of this. The UFC fighters that can't hack it at LW can move down to FW, and top FW fighters can move up to LW. I just want to see a WEC vs. UFC unifier fight. Henderson vs. Edgar/Maynard would be awesome.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Wookie said:


> I see the LW and the FW divisions getting a lot more stacked because of this. The UFC fighters that can't hack it at LW can move down to FW, and top FW fighters can move up to LW. I just want to see a WEC vs. UFC unifier fight. Henderson vs. Edgar/Maynard would be awesome.


You mean Henderson/Pettis vs Edgar/Manard.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> You mean Henderson/Pettis vs Edgar/Manard.


Yeah, I just seen that on another thread. I see a lot of interesting matchups coming from this that most people wouldn't think about. Like Spencer Fischer vs. The Korean 
Zombie for example.


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

all i hope for is that the WEC guys that fought on the main card will not be relegated to the UFC undercard. Obviously a lot of them will be on the maincard but I want ALL of them to be on there.


----------

